# Newly pregnant...but need some help & advice ASAP!!



## Remi09

Hi, I found out yesterday that i'm pregnant & my partner & I are over the moon but I can't get any help from anywhere unless I want a termination, which I don't!!

I have bled this morning & have tried doctors, Family Planning Clinic & NHS drop in Centres but none of them can / will help me.

If I go to A&E will they help me? I don't like to waste their time but as i'm not yet registered with a doctor & they said it can take a week to be able to get an appointment even in my situation.

I did a test yesterday & a faint 2nd line showed, did another one 1st thing this morning & a darker 2nd line showed. Then, I bled slightly this morning & want to get check ed out etc. I live in Manchester & am just considering going to A&E but don't want to waster their time!

I'd be grateful for any advice that anyone can provide.

Thanks in advance

xx


----------



## Miss Preggie

Hi

I'm preg with my 1st. Nearly full term now and have been through many interesting and challenging moments too. As we all do. 

As for your situation. I would take yourself directly to A&E and make as much fuss as you can so that you get sorted asap. I'm appalled that you have been neglected by the other services. This casnt be right. Anway..get yourself seen to. It may be nothing to worry about but certainly worth checking out. 

After you've been checked out, then i'd look into your rights etc... and see if its worth giving a few people some 'feedback' on how they should be showing more regard for you and others alike!

Let me know how you get on! ... and congratulations too! X


----------



## Adela Quested

Unfortunately there is absolutely nothing that they can do, and they won't even really discuss it with you in the early stages - they just say that you have to "wait and see".
Although it's true, it's nerve-wracking trying to figure out what's going on. I had the same thing early on in my pregnancy and it is very hard to deal with.
Don't go to A&E, they won't be able to help and will just send you away, probably after a long wait.
I'm sorry that I can't offer more advice - maybe also try posting this in the first tri section for some extra help and support?

:hugs:


----------



## Miss Preggie

Getting reassurance is important.. whichever stage you are in. Its you who are going through this so do what you feel you need in order to get the support that is suitable for you at this stage. Going to A&E is not a mistake. Its you being careful. I went into A&E and i WAS seen and i WAS reasurred that all was ok. SO, as i said, do as you feel. 

Best wishes and most importantly, try to stay calm. You body is going though some big changes and its important to remember that this is a completely natural process. XX


----------



## Charlotteee

Adela Quested said:


> Unfortunately there is absolutely nothing that they can do, and they won't even really discuss it with you in the early stages - they just say that you have to "wait and see".
> Although it's true, it's nerve-wracking trying to figure out what's going on. I had the same thing early on in my pregnancy and it is very hard to deal with.
> Don't go to A&E, they won't be able to help and will just send you away, probably after a long wait.
> I'm sorry that I can't offer more advice - maybe also try posting this in the first tri section for some extra help and support?
> 
> :hugs:


What a load of rubbish.

Sorry but i miscarried in December, and yes they cant always help, but they will try and get you in for an early scan and do blood tests on you. They will try there best to reassure you. Yes i waited three hours but i got my emergency scan and blood test done. I would go to a&e hun.

Hope everythings ok xx


----------



## Charlotteee

By the way, if your only early you may well have some bleeding, its called implantation bleeding. And its when the baby implants on the lining of your uterus. If the blood is brown your probably fine, but i would still get checked out xx


----------



## WearMyKissx

Hey

I agree with Charlotteee, it could be Implantation bleeding, I got the same when I was 9 weeks gone. I took myself to A&E as it was a Friday night and I had been told to go there if any bleeding by my GP and Sonographer as I had a scan at 8 weeks as I have a different shaped uterus... anyways, at the time he said nothing they can do, bed rest until Monday morning, ring up Early Pregnancy Unit and say I was reffered for a scan. I don't know how far along you are, but I'd say pop into the hospital and go into the EPU. They won't say your time wasting, early bleeding is common, but if your filling a pad don't hesitate to go straight to A&E!


----------



## welshwarriors

Hiya, I was bleeding at 15wks with my son and I went straight to A&E. I didn't care if I wasted their time or not, I wanted to make sure that my baby was ok. x


----------



## xJG30

Welcome!


----------



## delmeg10

Welcome and good luck getting to the doctor!


----------



## Woo21

Welcome. Hope you find the advice you are looking for.


----------



## camocutie2006

:wave: Welcome to BabyandBump!


----------



## nicholatmn

:wave: Welcome to BNB!


----------



## Adela Quested

Charlotteee said:


> Adela Quested said:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately there is absolutely nothing that they can do, and they won't even really discuss it with you in the early stages - they just say that you have to "wait and see".
> Although it's true, it's nerve-wracking trying to figure out what's going on. I had the same thing early on in my pregnancy and it is very hard to deal with.
> Don't go to A&E, they won't be able to help and will just send you away, probably after a long wait.
> I'm sorry that I can't offer more advice - maybe also try posting this in the first tri section for some extra help and support?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> What a load of rubbish.Click to expand...

How rude. This forum is for us to share our advice and experiences, you've really got a nerve being so rude to someone who is trying to help!


----------



## Charlotteee

Adela Quested said:


> Charlotteee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adela Quested said:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately there is absolutely nothing that they can do, and they won't even really discuss it with you in the early stages - they just say that you have to "wait and see".
> Although it's true, it's nerve-wracking trying to figure out what's going on. I had the same thing early on in my pregnancy and it is very hard to deal with.
> Don't go to A&E, they won't be able to help and will just send you away, probably after a long wait.
> I'm sorry that I can't offer more advice - maybe also try posting this in the first tri section for some extra help and support?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> What a load of rubbish.Click to expand...
> 
> How rude. This forum is for us to share our advice and experiences, you've really got a nerve being so rude to someone who is trying to help!Click to expand...

I didnt mean for it to sound rude. I know your trying to help, but if shes bleeding its always worth going to a&e. Dont tell somebody not to go.

Sorry i sounded rude :hugs: i just dont want to see somebody go through the pain i did x


----------



## Remi09

Thanks everyone.

I went to St.Mary's hospital & they sent me to the Emergency Gynae unit for pregnancys under 20 weeks. They were brilliant. They took blood samples, did an examination & explained everything to me. I felt so comfortable & because my hCG levels were so low they have made an appointment for me to go back on Wednesday @ 10am to check that they are increasing at the 'normal' rate.

Thanks for your help & advice. I'm so glad I went!

x


----------



## Vicks

I'm glad you were able to get some help and advice hun, sounds like the hospital were fantastic :)

Welcome to babyandbump xx


----------



## HanKi x

Welcome to BnB! Glad you were seen! Best of luck on wednesday! :hugs:


----------



## welshwarriors

How did it go today hun?

I'm glad you went and that the hospital was so nice to you. x


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome to BnB and tons of luck your way! :hugs:


----------



## Remi09

When I went yesterday they said that my hCG levels on Monday were 99 which was very low & they are worried about an ectopic pregnancy.

The blood samples they took on Wed show that they have more than doubled to 231 which is great but they still can't rule out ectopic. We're hoping that its just very early stages of pregnancy though. 

I've to go back next Wednesday & if my hCG levels are over 1000 they will arrange a scan for me!!

Fingers crossed!!

Thanks for all your messages of help & support...i'm prob going to need it over the next 9months!

S xx


----------



## Miss Preggie

Hi there

I just popped on again to see how you were doing.

Firsty, well done for going to get some help from the hospital. Its not easy when you are concerned about something! I'm so glad that they were able to give you the support you needed. At least you are now being monitored on a regular basis so you aren't left in the dark.

My thoughts are with you on the progression of your pregnancy. 
I sincerely hope that all goes well. 

Big hug XXXX


----------



## Miss Preggie

Adela Quested said:


> Charlotteee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adela Quested said:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately there is absolutely nothing that they can do, and they won't even really discuss it with you in the early stages - they just say that you have to "wait and see".
> Although it's true, it's nerve-wracking trying to figure out what's going on. I had the same thing early on in my pregnancy and it is very hard to deal with.
> Don't go to A&E, they won't be able to help and will just send you away, probably after a long wait.
> I'm sorry that I can't offer more advice - maybe also try posting this in the first tri section for some extra help and support?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> What a load of rubbish.Click to expand...
> 
> How rude. This forum is for us to share our advice and experiences, you've really got a nerve being so rude to someone who is trying to help!Click to expand...




You are absolutely right. This is a forum for us to share our advice and experiences. Therefore my advice to you is to take the time to think about what you are writing and how it will affect other people before you do so. 

All the best


----------



## Charlotteee

Miss Preggie said:


> Adela Quested said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotteee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adela Quested said:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately there is absolutely nothing that they can do, and they won't even really discuss it with you in the early stages - they just say that you have to "wait and see".
> Although it's true, it's nerve-wracking trying to figure out what's going on. I had the same thing early on in my pregnancy and it is very hard to deal with.
> Don't go to A&E, they won't be able to help and will just send you away, probably after a long wait.
> I'm sorry that I can't offer more advice - maybe also try posting this in the first tri section for some extra help and support?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> What a load of rubbish.Click to expand...
> 
> How rude. This forum is for us to share our advice and experiences, you've really got a nerve being so rude to someone who is trying to help!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are absolutely right. This is a forum for us to share our advice and experiences. Therefore my advice to you is to take the time to think about what you are writing and how it will affect other people before you do so.
> 
> All the bestClick to expand...

Excuse me?

I hardly ever hurt peoples feelings on here, at least i stood up and apologised. This is a touchy subject for me, having suffered a loss in december. I dont think anybody should be told to NOT go to hospital when having a threatened miscarriage.

If its about support and advice why did you feel the need to post then when i had already apologised and we had sorted it?


----------



## Remi09

Hi All, 

Just to let you all know, I went back to the hospital on Wednesday & they said that my levels should have increased to over 1000 & if they had they were going to scan. They'd increased to over 5000 & i'm booked in for my 1st scan tomorrow so i'll hopefully find out how far gone I am. 

Sooooo excited!!!

xx


----------

